# Bei 100 Bildern automatisch Text einfügen



## besi (6. Oktober 2004)

*Ausgangslage:*
Ich möchte meine Fotos ins Internet stellen. Darum möchte ich bei allen Bildern z.B. unten rechts meinen Namen einfügen. (oder ein Logo oder ähnliches)

*Bedingungen:*
- Der Text soll auf hellem sowie auf dunklem Hintergrund gut Sichtbar sein.
- Ich möchte aber keinen Weissen Block als Hintergrund für die Schrift verwenden sondern feine Übergänge zwischen den konturen.
- Das ganze soll automatisch geschehen, da es sich um mehrere Hundert Bilder handelt.

Könnte man das in Photoshop bewerkstelligen? Bin LEIDER nicht so der Photoshop freak...

Besten dank...


Meine bestehende Seite: www.besi.ch.vu


----------



## Leugim (6. Oktober 2004)

Jupp... Das geht... 
Da musst du  bei einer der Dateien die Aktion(en) die du machen lassen moechtest durchfuehren und diese ueber das "Aktionen" Fenster aufzeichnen..
Anchliessend ueber "datei" -> "automatisieren" -> "Droplet erstellen" und da die gewuenschten Optionen einstellen...
Achja.. machs erstmal nur testweise mit wenigen Bildern und immer mit Kopien der Originale.. Man ueberschreibt anfangs haufiger dateien ungewollt


----------



## mfoto (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

diese Funktion suche ich schon sehr lange und habe dazu auch schon in anderen Foren Aufrufe gestartet. Darauf gestossen bin ich auf einer Vorführung von der Fa. Hensel, als der Fotograf am Beamer seine Arbeiten vorführte. Es flog eine Schrift durch das Bild und setzte sich links unten in die Ecke. Dies angepasst an die Größe des Bildes und im voreingestelltem Abstand zur Ecke. 
Erst Zuhause habe ich darüber nachgedacht und gesucht. Mit Aktionen geht dies nicht. Soweit bin ich nun.....
Nunhabe ich gestern die Lösung gefunden und gesehen. Man muss sich ein Skript dazu schreiben. Diese Funktion wir seid PS 7.1 angeboten und unterstützt. Dies ist ein Programmieren mit allem drum und dran. Auch mit entsprechender Programiersprache. ( siehe unter: Datei > Skripten)  Es gibt dazu aber fertige Skrips, welche man selbst ausbauen und erweitern kann. Diese Suche werde ich nun aufnehmen und mich demnächst noch mal melden. Wird wohl dauern, aber ich bleibe dran.
Gruß mfoto


----------



## hotschen (27. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt. Das ganze zu programmieren ist nicht so schwer. Ich benutze für sowas allerdingsArles Image Web Page Creator. Eigentlich für Webgalerien, aber auch für diesen Zweck sehr gut einsetzbar.


----------

